# Slim Compact Quartz



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm off on a bike holiday soon and I want a watch I can wear on the bike that is ultra slim, multi functional, and water resistant.

I usually don't ride with a watch because I find they get uncomfortable under that tight cuffs of my Summer jacket.

Haven't found anything that fits the bill in Dixons etc.

Any leads ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

7 jewel Quartz, all st steel, sapphire, ultra slim, 30M, superb silver grey dial.










is mine but can be bought with reasonable offer


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Griff.

It looks nice but I'm after something multi-functional, with an alarm if poss.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been thinking about it but its the ultra slim bit thats hard to get









What about a 'basic' g-shock like the DW5600?, not that big and its tough


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

something like this perhaps?

don't ask me what it is just found the pic whilst browsing.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

or one of these


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Argos sell the casio futurist for Â£30 that look thin ish but I can't find anywhere on the web that tells you the dimensions of them!


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

No piccy I'm afraid...I wear a Swatch Irony Chrono (aluminium) when I'm out mtb-ing.

Not exactly slim but it is ultra ultra light.....

cheers

m_lib


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

pg tips said:


> something like this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's cool! Any idea where you found this?

@Andy: "Casio Pela Film" watches: alarm, backlight, stopwatch, etc. Very affordable.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

kateshitikano said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > something like this perhaps?
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry kateshitikano it's a pic I saved to my pc and I can no longer find the link despite many googles! I can't remember where I saw it but it wasn't a watch site it was on a site about thin film technology I think.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

The gorgeous creation is Seiko's e-Paper watch. Just a prototype sadly, might not even make it into production. I'd have one if I could afford one if they made them.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Better picture here: http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/clo...type-039344.php


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew someone would know







Love this


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks guys for the link and the pic. I'll definitely keep an eye on it.



http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20050401/103334/?ST=english said:


> ...The companies are planning to prompt the preparation and launch the product in Japan within FY2005...


Too good to be true? I hope not.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you think many Men would buy it.

It looks like a ladies accessory to me.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy said:


> Do you think many Men would buy it.
> 
> It looks like a ladies accessory to me.
> 
> ...


Beckham might...............but he's a tart anyway IMO!!


----------

